# Glass block window in tiled shower stall



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would simply attempt to take down the existing glass block, hopefully w/o breaking any, clean them up, and re-lay them. Get a bag of GB mortar (some big-box stores have it), a few GB spacers, a margin trowel, S-jointer, and some 000 fine steel wool, and you can certainly rebuild the window for less than $25. As long as you don't break a block, because they may be a hard pattern to find....


----------



## ddmcc (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, jomama45. You make it sound easy.

And good point about the blocks themselves. I hadn't thought about the high probability I could not easily find replacement blocks and in that pattern. But I'm an artistic type, so the _idea_ of a little artistic variation doesn't scare me. 

But I don't think it will be hard to remove the blocks at this point.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Windows are not cheap particularly when you need to have them custom made to an odd size. If you bought an off-the-shelf vinyl window you'd likely need to buy a smaller size and shim out the opening. And then you'd be left with having to cover that inside and out. 

I would definitely go for renovating the glass block. It really is not as hard as you might think and is considerably less work than the alternatives. Wait for a nice sunny day and then go to town on it. You could do it in an afternoon.


----------



## ddmcc (Jan 4, 2012)

"Windows are not cheap particularly when you need to have them custom made to an odd size."

Thanks, Ironlight. Yeah, I had wondered about the cost/time of a custom window or the low chances of finding a salvaged one just the right size. 

From what I could tell from youtube videos, one can use mortar or there's something relatively new featured by AskTheBuilder; a system of plastic panels/spacers. I'm assuming the mortar way might be a little more challenging but longer lasting. 

Ah, choices.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mortar is certainly the more challenging route, but it is well worth it IMO. You're only dealing with 12 block, it's worth the little bit of extra effort, especially seeing as you'll have to mortar in the exterior perimeter anyways.

I'm sure you'll get some advice to go the "easy" route, but the mortar route is the most time proven method out there, and is far more secure.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you know you can order acrilic block windows with vinyl flat jambs.
Almost all vinyl windows are special ordered.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not sure if this fits your situation---but---Brick yards will make up glass blocks into panels for you for a small fee--all mortared and held fast with a steel band--ready to install--


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Not sure if this fits your situation---but---Brick yards will make up glass blocks into panels for you for a small fee--all mortared and held fast with a steel band--ready to install--


Yeah, that's typically what I would do, because "time is money", and even for a mason, this can be a relatively slow, putsy job. I have an excellent GB sub that builds them for a little over $7 a block, which is just a hair more than the materials in most cases. But in this case, I thought she/he was looking for a "quick & dirty" approach..............:laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That one I would just take down--fix the opening and build in place,too.

I am a lousy mason--so any help I can get is welcome---My best masons tool is my phone-" Hello,Walter.
I have a little job for you ,are you interested?":laughing:


----------



## ddmcc (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, I understand. I've done enough DIY in other areas to be familiar with the pluses and minuses of quick/easy route vs the time-proven route.

As soon as I find a decent enough video on youtube or somewhere on installing glass blocks with mortar, I'll feel more confident to tackle this. This will be my first block laying project.



jomama45 said:


> Mortar is certainly the more challenging route, but it is well worth it IMO. You're only dealing with 12 block, it's worth the little bit of extra effort, especially seeing as you'll have to mortar in the exterior perimeter anyways.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get some advice to go the "easy" route, but the mortar route is the most time proven method out there, and is far more secure.


----------



## ddmcc (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, I have found some online. However, I'm just not a big fan of acrylic blocks when I already have the real thing.  But perhaps when I can't find the real thing...



joecaption said:


> Did you know you can order acrilic block windows with vinyl flat jambs.
> Almost all vinyl windows are special ordered.


----------



## ddmcc (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Mike. I didn't know that was a possibility. I've been looking for local (San Jose, CA) brickyards. No online luck yet. I assume there is a least one, but I don't know the magic google incantation yet.



oh'mike said:


> Not sure if this fits your situation---but---Brick yards will make up glass blocks into panels for you for a small fee--all mortared and held fast with a steel band--ready to install--


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is an idea, take down the glass block and trash them as they are a blight on god's earth.

Install a sliding glass window, 60" above the shower or tub floor to the bottom.

Problem solved and the Earth made a bit more lovely.

Andy.


----------



## ddmcc (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd like to think I'm nobler than to fall for the "quick & dirty". However, 'tis sooooo tempting :laughing:



jomama45 said:


> Yeah, that's typically what I would do, because "time is money", and even for a mason, this can be a relatively slow, putsy job. I have an excellent GB sub that builds them for a little over $7 a block, which is just a hair more than the materials in most cases. But in this case, I thought she/he was looking for a "quick & dirty" approach..............:laughing:


----------



## ddmcc (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm... Is someone not a fan of the GB, perhaps? :laughing:



AndyGump said:


> Here is an idea, take down the glass block and trash them as they are a blight on god's earth.
> 
> Install a sliding glass window, 60" above the shower or tub floor to the bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Actually I think that glass block has it's place, just not in a place where a residential window would fit better.

Andy.


----------

